# DBSTalk.com Fantasy Football



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

We have 7 guys playing with room for 5 more. How about a couple more join up. It doesn't take up much of your time.... :hi:

[See this thread for more info- Steve]


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Let me know if you still have room. I'm only in if we are playing online somewhere.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I sent you a PM...


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Please put me in too.. if you still have room. PM with confirmation- Thanks...

Tim


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That makes it 9 people, only 3 more and its a dozen. Who else is in?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok we now how 10... How about 2 more?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*Reminder- Only 2 days left*

From Rage-



> This is the number of members (or minus 2) that belong to DBStalk.com and we can't come up with 12 stinking players to play fantasy football in the sports forum!!!!
> 
> The Draft is in two days so get with it or the league will be ruined.
> Contact James F if you're interested.
> ...


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Where are the scoring rules for our league and please dont say at the nfl site without a link because Ive looked everywhere.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its under the help at the top of the page. Took me time to find it. Last year the page was better designed...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well it seems we have 11, one more and we'll be full.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

STEVE!!!! Did you sign up? I do not see your name.


ONE DAY LEFT!!!!

BOGY?????


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

"Well it seems we have 11, one more and we'll be full."

Only 10 on my list!!!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I registeded for an account but I have a question. Is tommorrow the only day for the dratf? I dont know if I'll beable to make it on or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Aug 2nd is the draft and you don't have to be there. Rank your players asap or the NFL will rank them for you according to their rankings and they will pick them for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Steve:

You're not on the list. Stand by for an e-mail.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK guys. If we don't get 2 more people, the game is dead. I assume Steve will be the 11th, but we need one more. You don't even have to do anything, just sign up and let the computer pick your team. Then enjoy the season. If you know anyone who isn't a memeber of DBSTalk, its ok for them to join too. Let me know and I'll get you a "welcome kit"....


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

I sent an invite to my friend shawn for the league and he joined before he realized that the draft is during an interview he has tomorrow.

He can't get out of the league on the site, so he said for you to try and kick him out.

Shawn Mccutchin is his name...email him at [email protected] if you need


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He doesn't have to be there. He can just order his players and let the computer pick them for him. That is what I'm going to do...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok, Im in!  Sorry for the wait guys, been real busy lately


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK that makes 12. We are good to go. Make sure you rank your players in case you can't be there for the draft....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

James who are the 12 of us?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Sun Devils, James Fee
Carolina Crush, Keith McCoach
Cypress Storm, JeffU
Getting it Done without Gruden, John Nailor
The Chosen Ones, Ray Clum
btown hawks, Jeff E
TieDyed Speedfreaks, Jim Craddock
Richmond Confederates, Tim M
The Slow Fat White Guys, Andrew Fee (My Brother)
The Outlaws, RH (Rage)
Tulsa Trippin Billies, Shawn M.
Dbstalk, Steve Mehs

See I'm in first place...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *The Slow Fat White Guys, Andrew Fee (My Brother)*


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks James


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Remember the Draft is tonight, so pre rank your players if you can't be there. I can't...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is the Draft Order... Maybe Marshall Faulk will fall to me! :lol:

Pick Team 
1 Tulsa Trippin Billies 
2 Dbstalk 
3 Cypress Storm 
4 TieDyed Speedfreaks 
5 The Chosen Ones 
6 Richmond Confederates 
7 Carolina Crush 
8 btown hawks 
9 Sun Devils 
10 The Slow Fat White Guys 
11 Getting it Done without Gruden 
12 The Outlaws 

For the second round. #12 picks first....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well what do you think about your teams??? I'm trying to figure out who is the team to beat. Not me... :lol:


----------



## JeffU (May 25, 2002)

I am very surprised that my team ended up as decent as it did considering I let the computer do it for me because I could't make it live. I watched the Texans Cowboys scrimmage last night on C-Band and I can't wait for the regular season to start.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You think the Texans will win a game? I just don't see it, but then again, I haven't been following them at all.


----------



## JeffU (May 25, 2002)

Its too early to say how good or bad they will be , but I am sure they can win a few.


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

> I'm trying to figure out who is the team to beat.


Number 4 on the field, number 1 in your hearts... 

I couldn't make the draft either, but I did manage to move some guys around. mmmmBoy I can't wait for football!


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

looks like its time to get organized


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Again another reminder. San Francisco vs NY Giants on ESPN on Thrusday. Make sure your rosters are set!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If anyone wants to see the the League Scoreboard...

http://football2423.fantasy.sportsline.com/mp/lps-football?league=10282719203


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

For those who missed it, there seems to be some news....



> (San Diego, CA) - Mr. T has been hired as Offensive Coordinator for the Slow Fat, White Guys, it was announced today by Andy Fee, General Manager/Head Coach.
> Mr. T will assist Andy Fee, GM/HC, in overseeing all the offensive play calling, player personnel and van driving for the SFWG's ("I die before I fly").


Read the full story here. http://football2423.fantasy.sportsline.com/mp/news?league=10282719203&owner=&random=2963&key=1&


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

I'd love to understand how my Speedfreaks lost their game this week despite having a higher score.

NFL.com has some issues, I guess.

TieDyed Speedfreaks 
Player Pos Tm Stats Game PTS 
Green, T QB KC 2 PaTD (60,19) 296 PaYd 1 Int Final 21 
Williams, R RB MIA 105 RuYd 2 ReYd Final 8 
McAllister, D RB NO 2 RuTD (1,52) 123 RuYd 20 ReYd Final 26 
Driver, D WR GB 13 RuYd 1 ReTD (85)120 ReYd Final 17 
Chambers, C WR MIA 1 ReTD (7)62 ReYd Final 12 
Pollard, M TE IND 1 ReTD (3)3 ReYd Final 6 
Akers, D K PHI 1 FG (31) 2 XP Final 5 
49ers DT SF 1 TD 13 PA 313 YDS 2 Ints Final 17 

TOTALS 112 
Sun Devils 
Player Pos Tm Stats Game PTS 
Gannon, R QB OAK 3 PaTD (29,69,20) 357 PaYd 1 RuTD (1)29 RuYd Final 40 
Barlow, K RB SF 50 RuYd Final 5 
Green, A RB GB 107 RuYd 21 ReYd Final 12 
Moulds, E WR BUF 112 ReYd Final 11 
Boston, D WR ARI 43 ReYd Final 4 
Jones, F TE ARI 1 ReTD (15)28 ReYd Final 8 
Carney, J K NO 4 FG (40,48,31,48) 2 XP Final 14 
Patriots DT NE 26 PA 319 YDS Final 5 

TOTALS 99 

Yet, when I go look at the "results" page it shows Sun Devils with 117 pts.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

they had some issues alright - on my team, all of my players were under the other team's name but the standings were correct. Go figure.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, I sent them an email and they replied with a host of issues they are currently working on. Among them were ours, so hopefully they'll get to it when they can. At least they knew about it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it... They'll figure it out... Heck, I like having Rich Gannon...  Maybe they'll let me keep him....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like they fixed it... I won like I should have... Go Sun Devils! I play Slow Fat White Guys this week so we'll see who has the best team...


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

One last game! The Speed-Freaks are coming hard and fast!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, I didn't have any running backs.  Good luck!


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

What a bad time for T.O. to pull up lame... :bang 

Now I've got to start Rod Smith.

If you look at the season averages for the starters & reserves the scores would be:

The Chosen Ones 96 (starters) 62 (reserves)
Tie Dyed Speed Freaks 96 (starters) 68 (reserves)

But the CommGuru has the final score:

The Chosen Ones 90
Tie Dyed Speed Freaks 93

Should be a good one! Luckily, if there's a tie on both starters & reserves, I win with the better record (10-4-1 v. 10-5)


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry Guys! 

I didn't keep up with my team. I got a new job and worked Sundays so I lost interest. I'm very sorry.


----------

